# Need pic of 69 steering column please.



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Can somebody post a picture of their 69 steering column for me? Specifically, I'm looking at the direction signal connector and the wires. I've attached mine to compare to. My question is with the gray wire at the end. Should it have a wire meeting it in the connector from the steering wheel wires? I'm not getting any power to my gray wires (gauge lights, cigar and heater light) on the back of the gauge cluster. Thanks for the help. Jared


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody got a pic? :willy: Or can anyone tell me whether or not they have a wire opposite of the gray wire at the end? Thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

"I'm not getting any power to my gray wires (gauge lights, cigar and heater light) on the back of the gauge cluster." 
The steering column wiring harness has nothing to do with gauge lights, cigar or heater light in the gauge cluster. Gray wire was used if the column had an automatic shifter instead of the floor shift.


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your reply Pontiac.


----------

